# Last Nite i was BORED=CRAZINESS!!!! lots of pix!



## Monique_MAC (Mar 25, 2006)

hey guys!.....i was sooo bored last nite...so i got a lil artistic @ 12:00 and had a lil photoshoot!!!
tell me what ya'll think!





























i love me dior!lol






EYEZ: 
SILVER RING [ON LID]
JEWEL BLUE [BLENDED UPWARD FROM END OF SILVER RING]
SKY BLUE [HIGHLIGHTER]
PLUMAGE [OUTTER CORNERS]
CARBON [OUTTER CONERS]
....AND SUM LONGS DURGSTORE LASHES

FACE: 
SFF NC 30 
FIX+

CHEEKS:
SWEET WILLIAM CREME BLUSH

LIPS:
FLESHPOT LIPSTICK
C-THRU LIPGLASS


----------



## theleopardcake (Mar 25, 2006)

you are so hot! LOVE the lashes!


----------



## laurenmo88 (Mar 25, 2006)

"some longs drugstore lashes" k...i love longs drug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i LOVE this makeup, ur sooo precious


----------



## Bass-0-Matic (Mar 25, 2006)

amazing!


----------



## MACMuse (Mar 25, 2006)

Damn, this is hot! thanks to you I will be hitting up MAC and getting jewel blue and silver ring ASAP!


----------



## tricky (Mar 25, 2006)

its beautiful! i love the colors you used on your eyes so much.


----------



## devin (Mar 25, 2006)

that looks sooo hot! love the lashes!


----------



## fastcarsandfreedom (Mar 25, 2006)

woah ur eyes are so 60s looking..good job


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Mar 25, 2006)

thats fantastic!! and u got jewel blue to show so vividly!!


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Mar 25, 2006)

Your looks are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This is so pretty! You have gorgeous skin too.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Mar 25, 2006)

Soooooo hot! I absolutely love the e/s color and the lashes! You look like a doll!


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Mar 25, 2006)

OMG this is AWESOME!! haha


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Mar 25, 2006)

very beautiful


----------



## prppygrl69 (Mar 25, 2006)

Ahhhh you poop i've been wanting jewel blue and now your making me want it more!!!!
Love it girl!! Sooooo freaking gorgeous.You always amaze me with your looks.


----------



## brandi (Mar 25, 2006)

MONIQUE!!!! I LOVE IT WHEN YOU'RE BORED! lolz... that is sooo HOTT and SEXY!!!! i love your lips in the pic where you are eating the dior chain thingy... omg.... you sexy girl!


----------



## hotti82 (Mar 25, 2006)

sexxy sexxy!


----------



## user2 (Mar 25, 2006)

Niiiiiiiiice job!!!!!!


----------



## XoXo (Mar 25, 2006)

WOW!! nice..


----------



## Bernadette (Mar 25, 2006)

This is absolutely beautiful! God I love it!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Mar 25, 2006)

amazing, Will you post a tutorial for this??? I'm sure others would like to see as well


----------



## gnippy (Mar 25, 2006)

Holy Cow!  That is a sexy look.  And, it looks like you had a lot of fun putting it together.


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Mar 25, 2006)

soooo pretty! you look amazing! very creative!!


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Mar 25, 2006)

wow love it


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 25, 2006)

WHOA! ur amazing.. thats it. kthxbye!


----------



## MacLover (Mar 25, 2006)

Whoa Girl!  That looks Awesome!


----------



## exballerina (Mar 25, 2006)

Whoa!

Hotness!


----------



## star1692 (Mar 25, 2006)

OMG girl! That is soo freaking awesome!  You  look amazing and your lashes!!  WOW


----------



## User34 (Mar 26, 2006)

so hot girlie!! I luv it!!


----------



## Katie-Laine (Mar 26, 2006)

You have the most amazing eyebrows!


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 26, 2006)

woah!...I am like completely in love with this!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 26, 2006)

pretty


----------



## Monique_MAC (Mar 27, 2006)

thanx u guys!...means a lot!!


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 27, 2006)

i love when u are bored hahaha

i would love to see a tut on how you work with jewel blue that color hates me


----------



## x.els.x (Mar 27, 2006)

to be honest this is my fave FOTD i have ever seen on specktra
[in my opinion]
i absolutley LOVE it!!!!!!
gah ur gorgeous!!


----------



## inesma (Mar 27, 2006)

You look so hot !! Gorgeous!


----------



## I_Love_Buffy (Mar 27, 2006)

love it!!!!!!!!!!! very pretty.
anyway, i love ur hair color. If u did ur hair by yourself, could u please tell me the name of the color ?


----------



## simar (Mar 27, 2006)

that is sexy


----------



## mellz (Mar 27, 2006)

you look crazy hot!


----------



## user4 (Apr 7, 2006)

this is way too freaking cute... how come i didnt see it before.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 7, 2006)

VERY cute!


----------



## Isis (Apr 7, 2006)

You look like a china doll come to life! You're beautiful!


----------



## DRINKAPLACEBO (Apr 7, 2006)

damn, i cant get over how amazing this looks.
just, wow.


----------



## sarahbeth564 (Apr 7, 2006)

holy frick that is amazing.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 7, 2006)

Wow. I looooovvee that.


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 7, 2006)

nice...


----------



## user3 (Apr 7, 2006)

Yup I think that about says it


----------



## MissKaylee* (Apr 8, 2006)

wow... that looks AMAZING, i wish i could pull off blue like that


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 8, 2006)

that is absolutely hot! seriously, you should rock them lashes when you go out!


----------



## lalunia (Apr 8, 2006)

that is sooo freakin hot!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 8, 2006)

love the last pic... so hot.


----------



## JunkaLunk (Apr 8, 2006)

this is like baby doll all sexed up!  i love it


----------



## jmdulock (Apr 8, 2006)

Those eyelashes are HOT!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 10, 2006)

My Goodness This Is Super Hottttttttt!!!!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 10, 2006)

hot hot hot!! that's all i can say about this!


----------



## XoXo (Apr 10, 2006)

WOW!!!!!! thats soooo HOTTTTTT!


----------



## snickrs (Apr 10, 2006)

whoa i love the lashes actually and the combo looks great


----------

